# Construccion Noise Supressor



## japc (Nov 10, 2010)

quien me ayuda a construir este pedal que ocupo para eliminar el ruido que me hace al activar el pedal de distorcion que tengo.

No encuentro algun circuito ni procedimiento por ningun lado ¿me podrian ayudar?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 10, 2010)

Esto sera lo que buscas?


Creo que por el foro se hablo de este circuito,


----------



## algp (Nov 10, 2010)

Segun me parece entender tu pedal de distorsion genera ruido al activarse.

Que tipo de ruido? Un clack o bump en el momento de conexion? un zumbido continuo? un ruido de fondo?

Es un pedal comercial o lo has hecho tu? Si fuera el segundo caso seria bueno ver el diagrama para ver que puede estar ocasionando el ruido.


----------



## japc (Nov 11, 2010)

es un ruido de fondo y es un pedal comercial especificamente el MT-2 Boss Metal Zone


----------



## rastone1993 (Nov 13, 2010)

esto quita el zumbido de los pedales al activarse?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 13, 2010)

las compuertas de ruido, son basicamente filtros para frecuencias que se sabe que no se utilizan...

por ejemplo: menores a 60Hz y superiores a 15KHz...de esta manera filtran los zumbidos de las fuentes y los chillidos de los conectores y fugas de corriente...

tambien existen los compresores que evitan picos de sonidos muy altos...los mismos por lo general son un simple comparador y muchas veces utilizan un dispositivo luminoso (led-fotoresistencia) cuanto más fuerte suena, más brilla el led, menor es la resistencia que realimenta el operacional...y disminuye su ganancia


----------



## rastone1993 (Nov 13, 2010)

qué interesante!
o sea que si tengo uno de estos, y un compresor, no tendría casi problemas de ruido no?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 13, 2010)

no deberias tenerlos...

igualmente tener una distorsión, implica tener ruido...y muchas veces ese ruido de fondo solo se percibe si todo esta en silencio...sino no.

la puerta de ruido deja pasar todos los sonidos que tengan una ganancia minima determinada...todo aquel sonido que no llegu e a tener esa minima amplitud lo manda a masa o tierra...


----------



## japc (Nov 15, 2010)

Me podrian ayudar no entiendo bien que componentes lleva ¿me podrian hacer la lista de los que lleva este circuito?


----------



## Dano (Nov 15, 2010)

japc dijo:


> Me podrian ayudar no entiendo bien que componentes lleva ¿me podrian hacer la lista de los que lleva este circuito?



Ehm...  en la foto aparece la lista de componentes...


----------



## japc (Nov 15, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Ehm...  en la foto aparece la lista de componentes...



cierto, pero para ir a comprarlos no se si me entenderian si solo llevo lo que muestra, quisiera que me digeran si es una resistencia, un capacitor, un transistor, etc.

ah! y otra pregunta encontre en otra pagina otro circuito y lo bueno de este es que encontre tambien el dibujo de la placa para estamparlo no se si llevan los mismos componentes?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 15, 2010)

japc dijo:


> cierto, pero para ir a comprarlos no se si me entenderian si solo llevo lo que muestra, quisiera que me digeran si es una resistencia, un capacitor, un transistor, etc.


 
Aca te lo dejo!


Saludos!!!


----------



## japc (Nov 15, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Aca te lo dejo!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42992
> 
> Saludos!!!



Hey muchas graciaas.

Una pregunta como de que tamaño tendria que ser el diseño para este circuito ya que quiero hacer el dibujo del circuito e imprimirlo para estamparlo en la placa de cobre


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 15, 2010)

japc dijo:


> Hey muchas graciaas.
> 
> Una pregunta como de que tamaño tendria que ser el diseño para este circuito ya que quiero hacer el dibujo del circuito e imprimirlo para estamparlo en la placa de cobre


 

No se que placa, la primera la veo, pero la segunda no!


----------

